# Make "new to theater" movies available over TiVo



## Bob723 (Oct 24, 2007)

Now that we have Unbox and since so any TiVo owners have a home theater system, what would really be cool is if TiVo could work with the studios to come up with a way for us to watch newly released movies via TiVo. I would much rather watch a movie in my own home theater and would be willing to pay extra to do so.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TiVo wouldn't have the clout to do that. Even Amazon wouldn't.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

HDNet Films (or whatever the name of their movie studio arm is) might go for it, with their "day-and-date" strategy. And there's a current movie, "Purple Violets", that went straight to iTunes (to come out on DVD later). But yeah, most of the studios are still wedded to theatrical-first releases.


----------

